# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  شاهدوا الاجابات العجيبة والغريبة للطلاب السعوديين في الامتحانات!

## هدوء عاصف

* 
شاهدوا الاجابات العجيبة والغريبة للطلاب السعوديين في الامتحانات!

تناقلت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي نماذج من اوراق امتحانات لعدد من طلاب المرحلتين المتوسطة والثانوية تضمنت إجابات خارجة عن المألوف، منها ما ابتعد أصحابها عن روح الامتحان لتصل أحياناً إلى التهديد والسبّ الموجهة للمعلمين، فضلاً عن التضجر من صعوبة الأسئلة، وأخذ طابع التودد والاستعطاف واليأس من تجاوز الامتحان، وإجابات أخرى غريبة ومضحكة خارج المادة العلمية.

وكان نحو 3 ملايين طالب وطالبة، في المراحل فوق الابتدائي، قد بدأوا الاختبارات النهائية بجميع مناطق المملكة السعودية إذ يخوضون غمار هذه الاختبارات لجني الحصاد الدراسي. وأعدت وزارة التربية والتعليم كل إمكانياتها المادية والبشرية لتوفير أجواء مثالية للطلاب الممتحنين التي يستطيعون من خلالها تقديم اختباراتهم بيسر وسلاسة، واستعدت كل القطاعات المعنية بموسم الامتحانات.

وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، محمد الدخيني، أن الوزارة تعمل منذ وقت مبكر بكافة كوادرها على تهيئة الأجواء المناسبة للطلاب في هذه الفترة مع الحرص على أن تسير الامتحانات وفق ما أعد لها من تخطيط في ضوء اللوائح المعمول بها.

واليكم بعض النماذج من اجابات الطلاب الذين استعصى عليهم ايجاد الحلول الصحيحة، فكانت اجاباتهم على النحو التالي:

*

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
منه العوض واليه العوض
هانت 70 سنة وبتخلص الحياة
 :Eh S(9):

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*الحمدلله لسآ في عنا شويه امل ,, 

وضعهم مش طبيعي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
> منه العوض واليه العوض
> هانت 70 سنة وبتخلص الحياة





> *الحمدلله لسآ في عنا شويه امل ,, 
> 
> وضعهم مش طبيعي*




*شفتوا يا جماعة الخير ، مش هيك الحياة والله ما هي هيك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هاد نموذج بسيط عن الأجيال القادمه 
هي الأجيال يلي عم بصنعوها 
الموضوع ما بضحك الموضوع ببكي جد 
ازا هيك اجيال الثانويه و غيره فكيف رح يكون وطن بأديهم 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

هو من قليل هيك وضع التعليم والجامعات عندهم 

لولا المغتربين الي عندهم كان وضعهم بالفعل بالحضيض

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*معكم حق "دموع" و "محمد العزام" ...
شكراً لمروركم ...*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*لا جد اجابات غريبة 
احلى شي لم ندرسه بعد يعني كيف الاستاز جايبه بالامتحان وهما لم يدرسوه بعد... مركز الطالب كتير بالدرس*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههه الله لا يوطرزلهم 
يسلمووو هدوء

----------

